# We just want to celebrate



## richoso1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Folks, I'll be gone for about a week, we're going to Laughlin, Nevada to celebrate our 14 years of marital bliss. I'll be back, but in the meantime keep up with the thin blue smoke!


----------



## placebo (Jun 17, 2008)

Hope you have a great time Rich! Congrats on your 14th!!!


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 17, 2008)

Have fun.

Where did you tell your wife you were going to be for that long?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Or is she coming?  15 years here.


----------



## seboke (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats Rich!  Have fun, we'll be here when ya get back!


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jun 17, 2008)

14 years of marital bliss? Nice...congrats!

We've been married for 8 years... and have about 5 years of marital bliss banked so far.... heheh



I'm going to be in so much trouble when she finally hits these boards.  Oh well... we have a very comfortable couch  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Seriously though, I wish you many more to come!


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey, you are over 50%.........that is pretty damn good.


----------



## sweethanky (Jun 17, 2008)

congratz on the 14yr dude


----------



## got smoke (Jun 17, 2008)

have a great time.


----------



## 1894 (Jun 17, 2008)

Enjoy , and congratulations 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 We just celebrated 13 1/2 last Friday , someplace warm sounds good for our 14th next January


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats!  Enjoy the week away.


----------



## richtee (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats and enjoy Pepper-dude! And be sure to make it SPICY!   LOL!


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 17, 2008)

Rich, Congrats and enjoy your time in Laughlin.

Bill, You are too funny.  I would leave the auto log-in boxed to these forums UNCHECKED if I were you.   Will you let the SMF vote on your new screen name?  (eg  Bill-n-couch_FL)   Just kidding.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats Rich and enjoy your trip


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 17, 2008)

Win Big, stay cool and drive safe Rich!


----------



## capt dan (Jun 17, 2008)

Be careful and have fun, watch out for the nevada folks, they are weird!


----------



## mr porky (Jun 17, 2008)

Congratulations to ya
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Will be celebrating my 5th next weekend.


----------



## wyldgecko (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats, Remember what happens in Laughlin stays on Youtube for years to come.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats to you and the Mrs. for the anniversary! Sounds like a great trip, hope you have a great time!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 17, 2008)

We'll miss ya rich! 
I suppose we should let you spend a little time with your Mrs..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Congratulations!

I almost said "take pics for us"...but I think you can skip it this time. lol


----------



## bhille42 (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats and have a good time. Don't forget to check out the local Q!


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats on 14 yrs, and especially on the bliss part.


----------

